
Cromemco Computer Corporation - tech-historian
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cromemco
======
drallison
Harry Garland and Cromemco were influencers and innovators in the new personal
computer world. They quickly gathered a reputation for solid reliable
engineering.

